# Shelf Life of Glycerin?



## steffamarie (Jul 27, 2018)

My boyfriend found an old bottle of vegetable glycerin, but there's no manufacture date or expiration date printed on the bottle. It's mostly full, smells normal, and is just off clear. Would this still be good to use? I get pretty inconclusive answers with a Google search. :/


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 27, 2018)

My Google fu pretty much states 4-6 years.  [emoji3].  If it doesn’t smell off and still clear I would say it should be fine.


----------

